# poor lil guy



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i just wanted to show you guys a pic of this 7 week old fry







i split up the rest of my fry i have left in the two 10 gal tanks. but i did a cleaning in the one tank i moved somethings over and one of those thing was the sponge filter.

i moved it right beside the glass not a big deal if you put it back in the middle after.







if you happen to leave it resting on the side of the glass your fry will wedge themselfs inbetween the sponge and the glass. so remember guys don't do this, this fry was only pinned for 45 minutes but he did not make it








his little gils were probably blocked.......


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

how sad.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

R.I.P little fellow...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Awww.. such a sad site to see..


----------

